# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Legjenda e Rozafës

## paperino

Une besoj se gruaja rozafe ka ekzistuar vertete.Madje mendoj se ka edhe fakte qe e provojne kete.Po ju si mendoni?

----------

